# looking for info on Shelby Lindy Flyer



## cdrain (Jun 15, 2015)

I posted this on the wrong forum so here goes again.

I'm working on some window clings of the history of Shelby bicycles for Shelby Bicycle Days as well as for a book I am writing. One cling will be of the Lindy Flyer. Does anyone have information about this bike? The only things I know are that it was the same model as the Whippet, named for Charles Lindbergh and I've seen on the web that there may be only 10 or so left and that one went for $5,000 at auction a couple of years ago. Any help would be appreciated. I'm also looking for a catalog if anyone is willing to sell. Thanks!


----------



## chitown (Jun 15, 2015)

cdrain said:


> I'm working on some window clings of the history of Shelby bicycles for Shelby Bicycle Days as well as for a book I am writing.




Here is some info I found on the start of the Shelby Cycle Frame Mfg Co started in 1922 by August Meiselbach who btw employed a young William Harley at his Milwaukee Bicycle factory at the TOC:

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?37864-Lets-move-to-Shelby

August Meiselbach held patents for bicycle frame building techniques that were assigned to Mead Cycle Co in the early 20's also.


----------



## Mike53946 (Aug 4, 2015)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-She...8-rare-very-/141734850061?hash=item21000e2e0d


----------



## dfa242 (Aug 4, 2015)

One of our members here has one - see post #2 on the atttached thread.

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?76903-28-Lindy&highlight=lindy


----------

